# What kind of Vaccum do you have?



## countrymommyof3 (Feb 24, 2007)

I am going to need to break down and buy a new vaccum cleaner.  Mine is well over eight years old and is on it's last leg. It is a upright Hoover and I love it, when it works right. So unfortunately I am in search of a new vaccum cleaner before it completely breaks down. (That's way I can find a good deal and watch for sales.:banana02 What brand of vacuum cleaner do you love to clean your home with? Has it lasted a long time with breaking down? Is it light weight? Thank you!


----------



## Christine in OK (May 10, 2002)

I bought a new one just last year. First one I've ever actually bought - I had a hand-me-down from my mom in college, and two hand-me-downs from my mother-in-law since then. 

I looked and researched, and finally settled on a Simplicity. It sure wasn't cheap, but it has two motors - one for the vacuum, and one to run the brush, so you don't lose any suction power running the brush. The roller is metal and has a warranty, you only replace the little bristles, and it works very well. I have the upright, but a friend of mine has the canister and her bragging on it is what made me look at this brand to begin with.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

Shop vac!!
The all purpose, perfect solution.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

electrolux pricey but the last decades.


----------



## Funnyfarm (Feb 11, 2008)

I have a Kenmore Sunflower canister vacuum. It's light weight and can do everything from stairs to hardfloors to any kind of carpet. Even my 7 yr old can carry it.


----------



## peahigirl (Nov 25, 2004)

When my last cheapy vacuum was on it's last gasps, I went a whole new route of cleaning and bought a Roomba at Costco. I love this thing so much that I bought my mom and sister one for Christmas. Sis had just bought an Oreck, but that has been sitting since her Roomba arrived.

You can program it to head out from the charging station on any day at any time. Me, I just hit the clean button as I head out the door to work. Come home to a vacuumed house and Roomba is back at the charging station, awaiting my next command. (Aha, my very own house cleaning slave!)

Now, that is my kind of vacuum!


----------



## Arkansasfarmgal (Oct 12, 2007)

A couple of months ago I bought a Kirby and I LOVE IT..
It was very pricey but has a great warranty. It is not lightweight, actually quite heavy, but I haven't found anything it can't clean. The amount of suction it has is amazing! It is an upright, cannister, hand vac, and carpet shampooer all in one. It's also self propelled which is great!
I had previously bought a bagless vacuum and it was horrible. It constantly lost suction and I could see dust "puffing" out of it. Not at all what I would consider a good vacuum.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Currently, I have an old Montgomery Ward upright that I bought at the flea market for 3 dollars. It came with all the attachments you could ever dream of using. (which I loaned to my daughter and she promptly lost) It works amazingly well. The suction is great-we have a long haired akita and dog hair in the living room is a non-issue. (everywhere else is another story) It does tend to need a new belt about once a month. I can live with that until I can afford a new one and a shampooer.


----------



## Christine in OK (May 10, 2002)

Arkansasfarmgal, we looked long and hard at the Kirby before we bought. I had a Kirby previously - the old blue one - that lasted forever and ever. Part of the reason we didn't get it is the ones we were looking at had the same system for attachments, and they were such a pain!

We have some friends who have a Rainbow. He loves it, she hates it. She thinks it takes too much time to get out and set up, he thinks it's worth it. I think in the end, he does more of the vacuuming than she does, so it's probably worked out for the best for both of them!


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

I have three upright machines. At my first house I bought a hoover bag less. They were made here in town and I had a german shepherd and dog hair everywhere. it works ok. An ex gf left me a kirby self propelled and I could not argue. I happened into a vacuum cleaner store one day and was shown a sharp upright. It picked up dirt after the kirby vac'ed first. It has easy attachments etc. I have had it for 8 years now and love it still. I use both the kirby and the sharp pretty regular. I think the kirby with "in spec" brushes etc it is good. I am kinda wanting an Orek... I have a friend who cleans carpet commercially and he has sold me on them. The Orek company has done aot to support our american way and his workers. I like that in a company and feel the desire to support a well made-american made and produced company. Its on the "list"


----------



## jc12551 (Feb 10, 2008)

I have a Bissel Momentum and I love it. We bought it last year on sale for $99 at home depot. It has a huge dirt cup, hepa filter, sucks up dog hair like a dream, and has great and easy to use attachments. When I had neighbors in the bottom 1/2 of the duplex they said it sounded like I was sucking their ceiling off when I used it.
I use an Orek to clean at church. It is hard on my disabled arm because it doesn't have wheels, but cleans great. No attachments though. I have to drag a crappy Hoover out to do the pew seats or use a whisk broom which is faster.


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

i have a shop vac, more power less money!! and i can use it for water, and to unclog sinks.


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

I have only a shop vac....I use different length pvc pipes that fit it to get cobwebs off the cathedral ceiling, porch ceiling, or ceiling fans. The hose that came with it got clogged with a sock, so I bought a wider hose for a different brand at Home Depot....it fit the intake hole and has a couple of different adapters so I can attach my existing accessories to it. Wow...what a difference in power....I'm worried it might suck my sofa up if I'm not careful!

I have tile downstairs and parquet upstairs and don't need to vacuum carpets, so the shop vac is fine for me.


----------



## Wildwood Flower (Aug 26, 2006)

DIRT DEVIL SWIVEL GLIDE--it sucks! And it's easy to push around, has an on-board attachment that works instantly--no goofing around putting the hose on. 

And it's about $80 at Wal Mart. I've had mine for 6 years. Still works great.


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

Well I have a Kirby Generation 4..... Dh bought it for me almost 13 years ago, before we were married..... a few years ago, I was wanting a new vacuum, DH said that when this one dies he'd gladly buy me a new one.... Great, it's a kirby..... it will never die! My aunt still has hers from the 70's and uses it every day! .....

But anyhow, I do love my Kirby.....


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Don't have anything, but a hand vac anymore - replaced all the carpets in the house with laminate and finally gave my vacuum to my ds a couple months ago. I've had good luck with Hoovers and Eurekas in the past, usually purchased at garage sales for under $5.


----------



## Terre d'Esprit (Aug 31, 2004)

I love my dyson!


----------



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

8 to 10 yr.old beagle name Gretel. Supplemented by old Eurekas. I read that Dyson's are to some extent more hyp than wonderful. I am not crazy about vacs w/o bags, myself. Have to clean out the nasty canister. I still have bags w/an extra layer of filtering material. Used to get at the grocery store, but they don't seem to stock any longer.  Sue


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Dyson Animal and I LOVE it!


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

I have a Hoover. It does a fair job.

Started out with a hand-me-down hoover canister vac. It was Okay, for a hand-me-down. Then invested in an Electrolux. LOVED it. But when the house flooded, and it was replaced with ins. money, the new model was no where near the machine the original was. Finally got sick of fighting it and bought the cheap Hoover. Keep thinking I would like something better, but this is it for now.


----------

